# Black Walnut Thousand Canker Disease



## BarbS (Apr 19, 2014)

A friend on Facebook alerted our woodworking community to something important that should be passed on. Several states have initiated a quarantine on shipping in western-grown Black Walnut due to fears of infecting the locally grown walnuts. We are all buying and shipping wood across the country, and excited to get it, but we should be aware of these problems as they become known.
Thousand Canker Disease is apparently a concern in bark-on shipments, and any wormy holes in sapwood from air-dried wood. Burning is the only cure. Mid-western and eastern states have made it illegal to receive Black Walnut that is not kiln-dried and fully processed (no bark.) Some have quarantined against western black walnut altogether. The link here, shows the quarantines state by state. We need to be responsible in making these shipments to areas where our woods are not native, and keep up with these developments. I know we all intend to be good stewards of our wood resources!

http://www.thousandcankers.com/

and from that website, a map of quarantined states:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW. Thanks for posting Barb.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

This is a good reminder Barb. I have been in discussions about since about since around 2010 I believe maybe longer, but frankly I haven't thought about it in a couple of years and your thread is a much needed reminder to us all. I just got my Wlanut burls from Mike about 20 minutes ago and I am going to throw them on the burn pile. Not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BarbS (Apr 19, 2014)

maybe...Examine them first?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is a good reminder Barb. I have been in discussions about since about since around 2010 I believe maybe longer, but frankly I haven't thought about it in a couple of years and your thread is a much needed reminder to us all. I just got my Wlanut burls from Mike about 20 minutes ago and I am going to throw them on the burn pile. Not.


 WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rules:


----------

